# Begonia schulzei



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone have this planted in their viv's? How does it fare? I'm thinking of adding it to the backwall of my new vert if it climbs well.
Any photos would be much appreciated.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## trunda (Oct 15, 2007)

Begonia schulzei is a great viv plant, loves high humidity, creeps along the bottom and background as well. And it blooms all the time.


----------



## Kimmeh (Nov 3, 2008)

I use it as well, my favorite plant of all the ones i got. It's such a beauty, climbs really well too.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Many Thanks - anyone got photos?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

Begonia schulzei - Google Image Search


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

We have species here in the US that looks very much like this. It's B elaeagnifolia and does very well in terrariums. The B schultzei may be a synonym of this plant. I really could not find a definitive answer on that.

Both names are listed as African species.

Not a great picture but all I have


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Many thanks for all your replies - all I have to do now is find some in the UK!!! More than likely impossible unless some really kind person on the forum has a cutting for sale (fingers crossed).

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally found some - but not in the UK - it came from Germany!
It's now planted in the viv and hopefully will thrive.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

My favorite type of viv plant - looks nice, grows slowly.

s


Mworks said:


> Finally found some - but not in the UK - it came from Germany!
> It's now planted in the viv and hopefully will thrive.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


----------

